# The Volunteers of Revelation (Hezetations Ch 2:30)



## Tirian (Oct 29, 2013)

We have an Australian organisation that describes itself as "Founded in 1991, Shalom Israel is a Melbourne based, non-denominational, non-profit organisation providing to the body of Christ a teaching of God's plans and purposes for Israel and the Jewish people in the last days."

It's a great time apparently, for "prophetic restoration" in the mountains of Israel. The idea is that you spend HEAPS of money driving past people who REALLY need your help locally, volunteering to work for free for non-Christian Israelis farming land in Judea and Samaria. In return, the non-Christian Israelis make money, and you get to be directly involved in "fulfilling Bible prophecy"

(Hey, if you want to sign up for some fulfilment action go to Home)

What I find so hard to understand is how any of this makes sense? How can we have Christians so highly organised and engaged in facilitating the "fulfilment" of "Bible prophecy" like they are at a McDonald's drive-through? Hey, you wanna upsize that to include a little "Bible prophecy" "fulfilment" with bonus "Israeli agriculture" facilitation?

Am I overstepping the mark to think this is a great tool of the Devil to have Christians actively engaged in activities completely irrelevant to the Kingdom of Christ?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 29, 2013)

For some reason the site sure loads slow. I don't see any doctrinal statement. 
Sounds like this group may have some definite dispensational dangers. At the same time I wonder what kind of Gospel message they are bringing to the people. 


I think Albert Hembd's effort is definitely more worth while. 

This is what Albert has been doing.....



> Once again, thanks to all intercede for the Friday night Bible distribution. Happily, we were able to distribute over 100 English Bibles, 60 Tegrinian Bibles, 50 Arabic Bibles, a couple of Thai Bibles, a few Hebrew Bibles and Gospel books (like 'The God Who is There' by Francis Schaeffer) and others. We thank God too for good conversations with persons interested in Christianity.
> 
> Albert Hembd





> Many thanks again to the Most High for the faithful prayers of the saints for the Friday night Tel Aviv Bible distribution. Though the Lord can help without prayer, that is not His normal way. He would have His saints to be His fellow-counsellors, that He would, in answer to their prayers, bring them to rule and to reign on the earth through their prayers. We may believe that those who have prayed for this ministry will be blessed.
> 
> We read in Rev 5:9-10: And they sung a new song, saying, Thou art worthy to take the book, and to open the seals thereof: for thou wast slain, and hast redeemed us to God by thy blood out of every kindred, and tongue, and people, and nation;
> 10 *And hast made us unto our God kings and priests: and we shall reign on the earth.*
> ...






Free Presbyterian in Israel


----------



## Tirian (Oct 30, 2013)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I think Albert Hembd's effort is definitely more worth while.



That is really helpful actually - I'm glad to hear of a gospel centred ministry that I can share with my family.


----------



## Free Christian (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Mathew. I saw a program about a year ago on that happening. A lot of them that I saw were Charismatics and groups like that. I don't know what to make of it but it did seem a bit bizarre. I have thought later though about these people doing that, hey why don't you go to Africa and help plant food for people, adults and little children, that are starving to death?


----------

